# Windshield washer pump problem



## halsnook (Jun 16, 2003)

My windshield washer nozzles, which I use perhaps twice a year, are no longer dispensing fluid. The tank is almost completely full. Everything seems to be connected properly. When I activate the washer, I can hear the pump running, but the fluid remains still, as if none of it is leaving the tank. I poked the nozzles with a sewing needle just in case they were clogged. Still nothing.

I did a search, but most of the threads blamed cold weather. It's 90 degrees here. Bad pump maybe? If you have any ideas, please post!

Hal


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Bad Pump?*

I just had my washer pump replaced. They do go bad. You could disconnect the hose line at the pump to see if it's working. If not they are available everywhere. (Stay away from a certain Sacramento BMW dealer, his prices are way outta whack). Good Luck! :rofl:


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

You can fix this yourself, it's easy. It's just the pump that needs to be replaced. It's located at the bottom of the tank. You have to empty the tank. After you unbolt it, you will see the black pump at the bottom connected with the rubber line going from the pump to the tank, you can either let the water inside the tank run on the ground or you can catch it to save it. Release the connector (plastic clip with metal insert from one end & the rubber lines on the other. 

I actually still have my old pump & am looking at it now. I have a 99 328i so my part # is 8-362-154. 12V. I could upload a pic of my old pump motor if anyone is interested. 

I ordered my pump from Bavarian Autosport, there website will give you picture of the exact pump you need for your model. Also the part # is on the old pump, so when you get the old one off you'll have the part#, just make sure it is the exact match cause some of those pumps are different male/female connectors. You can also talk with a rep there & they will get your exact one. 

replacing it is pretty easy. If I can do it you can too. I was so proud once I did it and saved a whole lotta money too. Also I have heard that if you buy something at Bavarian Autosport & you ever have a question or need help, you can always call them & they will guide you through it. A win win situation. But changing the pump motor is really easy.


----------

